# 66' Tempest warpaint...



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

heres the Tempest all unwrapped and in the sun...





































and a little shameless advertising...

arty:


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

Wow looks great, you did a good job man. I'm envious.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

:cheers Beautiful.....can't wait to see it all "trimmed out". Eric


----------



## Claymation19 (Jun 27, 2010)

Great choice of colors - looks great! I am a little partial to blue in general though ... 

What actual color is that blue - doesn't quite look like the others I've seen?


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

thanks clay, color is Bahama Blue Metallic 90's GM color, is a near perfect match in tone to the original barrier blue with a mist of very fine flake, also ran all metal on interior with it against the new black vinyl.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

heres a video walk around


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

arty:arty:arty:arty::cheers:cheers 
looks real nice!


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

thanks Tempest, means alot coming from you, once i got it flowing it went on nice, i am very happy....(amazed)....LOL, but we all know how much work it takes and my labor is free. Got the new interior in it today and the headliner hanging on the rods ready for glue and stretch


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Impressive! From here it looks like you really did an excellent prep job and got it super straight. I love the color and application....looks excellent!!! Well done.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks GeeTee....the one advantage to doing your own car is the bodyshop guys won't walk around every inch of it before bed marking off the smallest of imperfections every night for 9 months...., and i will. I am very happy with it when its cut and buffed it should be like glass.

http://s1098.photobucket.com/albums/g372/instg8ter/1966 Tempest/

Brian


----------



## nyte_ryder67 (Feb 18, 2011)

Looks great Brian!


----------



## Thor7352 (Oct 11, 2010)

WOW!

Awesome painting.... I can't wait to see mine in paint.

-Thor


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

thanks Nyte and Thor....as meticulous as you are Thor and seeing Chief's ride i'm betting that you will do an awesome job. Finally made a little time for Tempestein today, got the water pump back on and the new fan shroud also worked up the guts to sand out one side (the worst) of the hood (more sanding....eeeeekkk)almost could not bring myself to cut into the already shiny finish but with a little advice from my paint mentor (thanks ID) cut it down with 1500 wet, then sanded out scratches with 2000 wet, cut those down with 3M rubbing compound and then Mcguires ultimate final compound....all i can say is WOW!!! the few flecks of debris that were in it are only noticeable from right up close and at an angle it looks like water on a dead calm morning, tried to take some pics but in the garage they do not do it justice with my crappy camera should be pulling it out tomorrow i will shoot it in the sun. Need to let my headliner heat up with the clips on it before i do fianl stretch and glue. grabbed insurance today and plates tomorrow and picked up a flier for car show in town, 4 miles each way on Saturday....am gonna try and be there even if not totally back together on the inside (seats still need skin'n) 
1966 Tempest pictures by instg8ter - Photobucket

"learning as i go, and going as i learn"

Brian


----------

